# In Fast and Furiuos 2 Was that a Skyline?



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

In te beggining the car that he got with the driver side on the left, was that a Skyline?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes, it was an R34 Skyline. and the driver's side was on the right.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

how could you not know? :jawdrop:


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought the lights or badges were a dead give away.....


----------



## smartass1235 (Jun 2, 2005)

there is a skyline in both fast and furious movies. i believe in the first one its a gtr r33 but the second one is definetly a gtr r34.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

AznBoiBryant said:


> how could you not know? :jawdrop:


i am just a silly newb.. give me time

:newbie:


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes that was an yellow R33 in the first one. I had to watch the first one about 10 ten times to really notice.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

C1awHamm3r said:


> I had to watch the first one about 10 ten times to really notice.


Admitting your problem is the first step. Congratulations on your road to recovery.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

damn....
i knew it was an R-34 in the pic before the movie or commecial came out...
lol 
It was built by craig liebermam<<<(sumthing like that) who built tons of sick imports and a buch of his were used in the fast and the furious...'es. I was pretty sure by the paint design and all.... but when i saw the 3 nitrous bottles in the passanger seat... it was a dead givaway...
lol because there was an article bout that car in super street...


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

BigBird was the R33 in the Fast and the Furious (number 1) it was to be used as a bigger role but there weren't any extra ones built.. 

http://www.mirageautosports.com/GTR/Bigbird.html
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0208scc_covercar/


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> damn....
> i knew it was an R-34 in the pic before the movie or commecial came out...
> lol
> It was built by craig liebermam<<<(sumthing like that) who built tons of sick imports and a buch of his were used in the fast and the furious...'es. I was pretty sure by the paint design and all.... but when i saw the 3 nitrous bottles in the passanger seat... it was a dead givaway...
> lol because there was an article bout that car in super street...


Yeah, about how crappy that car was. A real R34 is much better than that piece of junk. For starters it was only RWD, and maybe 300 Hp tops. They made a mockery of the R34. I can't beleive people think that's a true R34, as you'd find it on the street. A _real_ R34 would straight kick that car to the curb.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

It's actually a R34 GT-R V-Spec 

Here is the exact car

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/lieberman/


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> It's actually a R34 GT-R V-Spec
> 
> Here is the exact car
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march03/lieberman/



This is a little bit closer to the actual truth.  Sad that my Z could beat it in the 1/4....... And it's all stock under the hood. Sorry, Mike that car you posted seems a bit bogus.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I should mention the car in my link above is just one of several R34 cars that did all the stunt driving shown on camera. The car in the NPM article is a pretty prop car used in a few interior and underhood shots, nothing more, and so I don't count it as actually having been in the movie.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I've read on that too...and that 14 second quarter mile was like their fastest car


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah, about how crappy that car was. A real R34 is much better than that piece of junk. For starters it was only RWD, and maybe 300 Hp tops. They made a mockery of the R34. I can't beleive people think that's a true R34, as you'd find it on the street. A _real_ R34 would straight kick that car to the curb.


Did you even read the article???

It is an R34 GTR but they disabled the 4wd for the movie to get it to fishtail about. 



> This is a little bit closer to the actual truth. Sad that my Z could beat it in the 1/4....... And it's all stock under the hood. Sorry, Mike that car you posted seems a bit bogus.


Yeah that article looks really legit! Take a close look at the 'engine shot' of the R34. Its a Supra engine. What a load of crap.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> I should mention the car in my link above is just one of several R34 cars that did all the stunt driving shown on camera. The car in the NPM article is a pretty prop car used in a few interior and underhood shots, nothing more, and so I don't count it as actually having been in the movie.


No it's not... yes they built a few others for stunts, but that car is the real deal... I've seen it in person......before Lieberman owned it, one of the guys at Motorex owned it... It's the real deal twin turbo GT-R V-Spec


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Joel said:


> Did you even read the article???
> 
> It is an R34 GTR but they disabled the 4wd for the movie to get it to fishtail about.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a Supra engine. How strange. I'd call it a photo mixup, SCC is a pretty good magazine.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> No it's not... yes they built a few others for stunts, but that car is the real deal... I've seen it in person......before Lieberman owned it, one of the guys at Motorex owned it... It's the real deal twin turbo GT-R V-Spec


Yeah, but it was only used for the interior and photo shots, it didn't do any of the actual driving. Which is too bad. And I guess that was Hiro's own car, from the article.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

well who cares... fast and the furious is a pretty bad example of a true import scene...
there more like a bunch of ricers with alot of money...
i swear 2 god when they gave them a lancer and an eclipse.... spyder....
i almost walked out...
but w/e the movie was still entertaining


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yes, it is a Supra engine. How strange. I'd call it a photo mixup, SCC is a pretty good magazine.


yeah, i've seen that swap before. top secret put a Supra engine in an R34 and an RB26DETT in a Supra.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah, i've seen that swap before. top secret put a Supra engine in an R34 and an RB26DETT in a Supra.


About 5 years ago, they did. But it's just an incorrect engine pic. Neither car actually has such a swap......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have this poster in my room :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pete? said:


> i have this poster in my room :thumbup:


I could do without that wing, though. Makes the car look like one of those ricer Jada-toy cars you can buy at Walmart and Target. I like the looks of the stock R34 wing best. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> I could do without that wing, though. Makes the car look like one of those ricer Jada-toy cars you can buy at Walmart and Target. I like the looks of the stock R34 wing best. :thumbup:


yes sir. if the graphics and stickers were gone it would be far better. :thumbup:


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> I like the looks of the stock R34 wing best. :thumbup:


I feel the same way about that too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

all i have to say is, who the hell cares what the hell it looks like, its a god damn R34... that car is insane, cuz i know every person on this forum drools over them and would love to own one..


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> all i have to say is, who the hell cares what the hell it looks like, its a god damn R34... that car is insane, cuz i know every person on this forum drools over them and would love to own one..


Of course, I have 10 of them and they all fit into the palm of my hand(one at a time, of course). :thumbup:


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> all i have to say is, who the hell cares what the hell it looks like, its a god damn R34... that car is insane, cuz i know every person on this forum drools over them and would love to own one..


I would sooner take an R32... it is a macho car... the R34 isn't so nice in comparison


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> who the hell cares what the hell it looks like


 I do. I hate ricermobiles, be they Hondas or R34s or whatever. I'll take my _*stock*_ R34 in either _Active Yellow_ or _Bayside Blue_, please, or _Midnight Purple Pearl_ if they still had that color.........


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

heres the real motor in that sky


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> heres the real motor in that sky


how.....sexy


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

I hope they make a 3 fast 3 furious, so every moron with a shit can muffler and a giant wing can drive like a moron. God I hate hollywood.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

am3rican said:


> I hope they make a 3 fast 3 furious, so every moron with a shit can muffler and a giant wing can drive like a moron.


They were doing that before the F&F series ever started. All the F&F movies did was drive up the price of the more exotic cars, like the Supra and the RX7.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> They were doing that before the F&F series ever started. All the F&F movies did was drive up the price of the more exotic cars, like the Supra and the RX7.


you are right about them doing it even before the movie. now there are just more of THEM


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

am3rican said:


> you are right about them doing it even before the movie. now there are just more of THEM


EXACLY!!!!!!!!!!!!
and i feel like a ricer b/c i JUST bought a 240 and all it has is a muffer.. and it sets alarms off... woooow... no money yet...... i want greddy with a silencer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

am3rican said:


> I hope they make a 3 fast 3 furious, so every moron with a shit can muffler and a giant wing can drive like a moron. God I hate hollywood.


Well in way I can feel good about myself and my car since we have morons out that with giant wings and shit can mufflers because I can beat them at the tracks and not look and sound like a moron :thumbup:


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

am3rican said:


> I hope they make a 3 fast 3 furious, so every moron with a shit can muffler and a giant wing can drive like a moron. God I hate hollywood.


Sorry to break it to you, but i do live in Los Angeles and there was a movie set on Wilshire that had a bunch of rice burners on a trailor that totally looked like out of something from FF. I am almost 100% sure it is for that movie. I also saw about a month ago another set where they were beating the hell out of a skyline. It looked sweet. I am not sure if there is a relationship with the 2 sets.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

F&F3 will be set in japan and aboot drifting... they start filming in september, thread aboot in in OT...


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Blank said:


> F&F3 will be set in japan and aboot drifting... they start filming in september, thread aboot in in OT...


LOL. there gonna use supras with TV's and 20 pounds of vinyls and somehow a skyline GT-R will be drifting side to side with it while they run from 30 cop cars, 2 helicopters, and maby even an F-16???


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Well in way I can feel good about myself and my car since we have morons out that with giant wings and shit can mufflers because I can beat them at the tracks and not look and sound like a moron :thumbup:


yea and is is pretty entertaining when you see them driving on the street with there 30 pounds of body kit and bondo and there 19 inch "racing" rims... lol you should come 2 miami.... the ricers here use CHROME....................


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> the ricers here use CHROME....................


at least its chrome, here they use tin foil and hotwheels stickers


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> at least its chrome, here they use tin foil and hotwheels stickers


lmao u lie.........
ohhh ohhh!!!!
do you have the pet boy spinners?????


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> lmao u lie.........
> ohhh ohhh!!!!
> do you have the pet boy spinners?????


of course, nothin but the best...


i have one guys that has a cadillac deville that is red with a fake yellow blower and yellow supra wing and yellow tint and yello painted side skirts.. its like a mcdonalds car..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> of course, nothin but the best...
> 
> 
> i have one guys that has a cadillac deville that is red with a fake yellow blower and yellow supra wing and yellow tint and yello painted side skirts.. its like a mcdonalds car..


i soooooooo cant wait to move up to pa lol.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> of course, nothin but the best...
> 
> 
> i have one guys that has a cadillac deville that is red with a fake yellow blower and yellow supra wing and yellow tint and yello painted side skirts.. its like a mcdonalds car..


jesus u must take a pic of that!!!!
a GOOD camera phone is so valuable these days...
yesterday i saw a civic DX and right under the DX it said...
ur not gonna belive this but it said..
in chrome bages...
330i
man its bad enough honda owners try 2 make all there cars look like VTEC or Type R.. but to try 2 make your civic look like a beamer... jeez....


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Well even if was not gonna be FF3 there have been a lot of B rate STV (straight to video) movies being released about Rice rocket wars. As cheesy as some of them may be it is still cool to checl out what a decent budget would provide for some cool cars. 
I did do some follow up research on FF3 and Blank is right it will be in Japan. We all know half of you all will watch it. And if you got a kicking sound system in your home or car those movies always have good sound affects.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

*update!!*

just saw an altima on the way home, it was marroon, had tin foil (no lie) all over the place with a big wing.. i am gonna see if i can get a camera and get some photos...


now for ff3, that informations has been released for bout six months.. its suppose to be the vin side of things..


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> just saw an altima on the way home, it was marroon, had tin foil (no lie) all over the place with a big wing.. i am gonna see if i can get a camera and get some photos...
> 
> 
> now for ff3, that informations has been released for bout six months.. its suppose to be the vin side of things..


hahahaa 
damn ppl in your side of town really got it going on
i saw 3 "type R" integras 2day.....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> i saw 3 "type R" integras 2day.....


is that it.. shit, i see that driving to work.. haha, i also had a guy in a 88 civic hatch try to race me.. i laughed and kept on driving.. he got pissed cuz i wouldn't race him..hahah..


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> is that it.. shit, i see that driving to work.. haha, i also had a guy in a 88 civic hatch try to race me.. i laughed and kept on driving.. he got pissed cuz i wouldn't race him..hahah..


 lmao.. try having a guy pull upto you in a mustang at a red light.. while you in a little 109hp escort.. n have him reving his engine wanting to race.. now thats funny.. i wish i could see him again.. n show him up with my R32


----------



## zlover (Jul 26, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> i am just a silly newb.. give me time
> 
> :newbie:


To quote ludachris when paul walker pulls up in the evo"Do i even want to know where the skyline is?" to quote the cop during beggingin chase scene"Got it, silver nissan skyline" "So, what would be a better motor for my skyline...." all the clues were there. i love the color on that thing.


----------



## zlover (Jul 26, 2005)

Blank said:


> F&F3 will be set in japan and aboot drifting... they start filming in september, thread aboot in in OT...


they canned the third movie. vin diesal has a habit of thinking he is a good actor. he isn't, no emotion from his lines, he delivers them all wrong. he has great screen presense, but that is it. he keeps asking for 20 mil. that's why xxx was made with ice cube. cause he aint no 20 mil actor. tom hanks, steve mcqueen(when he was alive) sean connery. those are 20 mil actors. so no 3fast3furious sorry guys.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

zlover said:


> they canned the third movie. vin diesal has a habit of thinking he is a good actor. he isn't, no emotion from his lines, he delivers them all wrong. he has great screen presense, but that is it. he keeps asking for 20 mil. that's why xxx was made with ice cube. cause he aint no 20 mil actor. tom hanks, steve mcqueen(when he was alive) sean connery. those are 20 mil actors. so no 3fast3furious sorry guys.


I agree, that movie he made "A Man Apart" i sat through the first 20 minutes and turned it off. It was like watchting a train wreck at the same time hearing a screaching record player, his ability to try an act like a series drama dork was as pathetic as Gary Colemans virginity. 
OK Pitch Black and the first FF was cool, that is his charector he should stick with it. I have not yet watched The Pacifer yet, i dont think i will but some how he did something right for that movie. 
As for FF3, In my opinion so far they should just take that budget for that movie and create a whole different flick about car racing in Japan, It sound like a cool plot i just dont think we need to call it FF3 as have Vin in it.

Last night getting on the 405 in my Altima some dude in his Hyndai ricer tried to take me off when the light went green, it was funny to watch him try so hard. He then took off after i slowed down and he got pulled over about 3 miles later, I slowed down and honked and waved at him. It was so funny.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> I agree, that movie he made "A Man Apart" i sat through the first 20 minutes and turned it off. It was like watchting a train wreck at the same time hearing a screaching record player, his ability to try an act like a series drama dork was as pathetic as Gary Colemans virginity.
> OK Pitch Black and the first FF was cool, that is his charector he should stick with it. I have not yet watched The Pacifer yet, i dont think i will but some how he did something right for that movie.
> As for FF3, In my opinion so far they should just take that budget for that movie and create a whole different flick about car racing in Japan, It sound like a cool plot i just dont think we need to call it FF3 as have Vin in it.
> 
> Last night getting on the 405 in my Altima some dude in his Hyndai ricer tried to take me off when the light went green, it was funny to watch him try so hard. He then took off after i slowed down and he got pulled over about 3 miles later, I slowed down and honked and waved at him. It was so funny.


hahahah what a noob!!!!!!!!!!!!
he prbly thought you were sum chump b/c u were in a sedan but he pbly didnt even know wut the 3.5 emblem ment!!!!
my friends a mechanic for nissan and he drove both the 350 Z and he altima 3.5 and said the altima was funner or w/e.... id have 2 try it 2 belive it but i know there hella fast.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> They were doing that before the F&F series ever started. All the F&F movies did was drive up the price of the more exotic cars, like the Supra and the RX7.



Maybe Toyota and Mazda bribed Universal Studios


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Maybe Toyota and Mazda bribed Universal Studios


lol sounds feasable...
thats so tru though i remeber when i wanted a 95 supra when i was a little tyke... they were nothing near the 10-20 grand price range as they are now.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> hahahah what a noob!!!!!!!!!!!!
> he prbly thought you were sum chump b/c u were in a sedan but he pbly didnt even know wut the 3.5 emblem ment!!!!
> my friends a mechanic for nissan and he drove both the 350 Z and he altima 3.5 and said the altima was funner or w/e.... id have 2 try it 2 belive it but i know there hella fast.


Yea mayby, but i have said this before when i used to live in FL and i had a 300zx i get pulled over on the turnpike all the time. Now, i got to lay low i will just gun it up until 70 at times but once in a while. I jsut cant afford a high ticket as well as high insurance, it already is through the roof from my past incidents. Mayby one day i will go to a rally where i can test out the full potential of my car. I did see a Maxima 2 nights ago all hooked up with a exhaust system and a few adds. It looked real tight he had a bunch of racing stickers on it. 
I was going to consider the 350z but the sales guy told me he Altima 3.d have the same engene. So its worth it for the comfort and the performance. Thats everyones dream job, to test out cars man, your friends lucky dude!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> Yea mayby, but i have said this before when i used to live in FL and i had a 300zx i get pulled over on the turnpike all the time. Now, i got to lay low i will just gun it up until 70 at times but once in a while. I jsut cant afford a high ticket as well as high insurance, it already is through the roof from my past incidents. Mayby one day i will go to a rally where i can test out the full potential of my car. I did see a Maxima 2 nights ago all hooked up with a exhaust system and a few adds. It looked real tight he had a bunch of racing stickers on it.
> I was going to consider the 350z but the sales guy told me he Altima 3.d have the same engene. So its worth it for the comfort and the performance. Thats everyones dream job, to test out cars man, your friends lucky dude!


no my friend is the kind of mechanic you avoid LOL!!!!
hes a mechanic but he takes the cars out 
"to see how everything is running" and sicne he works at the real nissan dealer he gets a hold of some nice new cars.


----------

